# working with small animals



## joygee (Nov 17, 2011)

I love animals and would like to make this my career. I've seen a course that looks interesting, and was wondering if anyone else has trained in this way, and been able to work with animals

Small Animal Care Courses


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know anyone that has trained that way but it looks like a good course, the fee isn't too bad either.
Good luck if you decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

it depends what career youre particulary interested in?

for example to become a veterinary nurse you will need to go to college and complete the level 3 animal management course or alternatly have 3 a levels at higher than a c then go to university and start the university degree course (Undergraduate Degree Courses at The Royal Veterinary College) or alternatively start as an apprentice and skipping the years of education but this is an extremely hard option as there are few nursing apprenticeships and even those are applied for in the thousands. but other careers in the animal care industry require different qualifications.

i can tell you though that you will not be able to look into zoo, veterinary (except vet assistant which requires no formal qualifications anyway so itd be a waste of money) or training facilities with that course unfortunately especially as it only lasts 5 months and has 4 assignments, plus youd be lacking hands on experience youd get in an apprenticeship or full time education which would put other applicants above you. it is also a level 2 diploma which is only equal to gcses


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm doing a small mammal care course now, not this 1 though I'm doing 1 through compass education. I am really enjoying doing the course but I'm doing it purely as a pleasure thing and to boost my work helping at the animal rescue. It would go on my CV but there's not that many jobs specific to what that course qualification offers.

I guess it depends on why you want to do it...if it's a because you feel like it thing I would thoroughly recommend it, but if it's to help get a job (unless it's a specific small animal job) I would probably suggest going for something like Level 3 Animal Management. I have that qualification too, I'll admit I'm a learning addict.

I hope this helps a little bit.


----------

